# Fifa 11 stand Foto als Wallpaper :)



## Jupp007 (20. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
ich war gestern bei der gamescom und hab dort das geile () Fifa 11 gespielt. Bei dem Stand war ein Plakat mit mehreren Spielern, u.a. mit Rooney mit einer ManU Tasse (^^), paar Dortmunder und und und......

Dieses Bild suche ich verzweifelt als Wallpaper, aber ich findes es nicht 
Hat das Bild vlt. jemand als Wallpaper?

Imageshack - 6b49968035eb6d0cf7752fd.jpg


----------



## Jupp007 (21. August 2010)

Hat denn keiner das bild als wallpaper........?


----------



## Tripleh84 (21. August 2010)

ziemlich sinnfrei, aber auch ich muss mein Senf dazu geben. GOOGLE IST DEIN FREUND


----------

